# my latest, a PRS'ish thing...



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

As per my other thread, here are the specs for my latest build:


- ebony fender scale length board, with 22 jumbo frets (were talking HUGE baby!)
- multi pc flamed maple bolt on neck, schaller locking tumers
- Schaller dual pivot floating bridge
- covered Fralin PAF's
- single tone, single volume (push pull for coil cut on each pup) and 3 way switch
- carved flamed maple cap, on honduran 2 pc back, 1 7/8 thickness total
- prs style body
- offset mop dot markers and mop side markers
- matching flamed maple headstock veneer
- deep red transparent finish on top and headstock, faux binding and brown stained back/sides


I am in the final stages of clear coats, and should be ready toi wet sand and rub out Friday. Should be making music by Saturday!:rockon2:

Sorry for the quick and dirty photos... better ones when I get a chance.

Oh yes, this is a scratch build BTW - from rough lumber... no buying pre made parts for me :smile: Also, am I the only one who thinks its funny that this build is for the owner of a guitar store (who has access to all kinds of fabulous guitars?)



















AJC


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Also, the headstock inlay isnt changing, so please, dont even try :smile:

AJC


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Wow! I think I say it every time you post one of your builds, but that looks fantastic. Looks very similar to my CE-22 which also has a maple neck. Great work.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

bagpipe said:


> Wow! I think I say it every time you post one of your builds, but that looks fantastic. Looks very similar to my CE-22 which also has a maple neck. Great work.


Well, the body is a direct outline of my old CE24 - just dropped the neck a wee bit further onto the body - the neck is 25 1/2" instead of 25" scale length as well.

Othwerwise its a rip off of a PRS... no bones about it. Headstock is my own take on it, and longer than a real PRS.

No mistaking them however, as my name is stamped on the back of every guitar's headstock I make as well as the AC inlay.

AJC


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Also, as with all my custom builds to date, I give the potential buyer a chance to play it, and return it to me for no cost if they dont like it.

Once again, as much as I dont need another guitar, I am hoping he will find something he doesnt like...:smile: I wanna keep her! 


AJC


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Does it have the same neck contours as the blue one you made for Budda? I played that one at the Ottawa amp fest and loved the neck. Thats my main complaint about my PRS - even though it has the wide, fat neck - its still too skinny for me.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Beautiful work, as always!!!!


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Wow nice work Andrew. The maple top look's stunning. I'm sure the new owner will be pleased.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

very nice :bow:


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

bagpipe said:


> Does it have the same neck contours as the blue one you made for Budda? I played that one at the Ottawa amp fest and loved the neck. Thats my main complaint about my PRS - even though it has the wide, fat neck - its still too skinny for me.


Same width, same shape but about 1mm thinner front to back.

That blue one feels really good to me also, as I am playing it a lot. I generally like a more rounded shape rather than a "D" which is what I would have called that blue neck, but its growing on me. 

AJC


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

mario said:


> Wow nice work Andrew. The maple top look's stunning. I'm sure the new owner will be pleased.


Its a nice top, not too flashy but enough stripe for me. I only paid about $20 for the matched top wood.

AJC


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

So, finishing was done about 3pm today. After a few hours I fit the neck onto the body (its a snug press fit, and will easily hold the body - although when I was taking these pics I thought it would really suck if it decided to fall onto the concrete shop floor.. )

Here it is... more Friday or Saturday...

AJC

PS for those who are new to my builds, I am using a catalyzed lacquer with a hardener (product is called Beautylac, manufactured in Toronto by John E. Goudey Ltd) which allows lots of build in a few days time, and its ready to work on in a few days. If I were doing this with straight nitrocellulose lacquer I would be waiting till Jan 2010 for cure!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

ajcoholic said:


> Also, the headstock inlay isnt changing, so please, dont even try :smile:
> 
> AJC


Ah... the thing that I found funny was that on this headstock there is no room for your logo... that must have caused ya some head scratchin'

Hey can you take a photo of around the neck? I would really like to see a close up of the non stained maple.. ? binding?


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> Ah... the thing that I found funny was that on this headstock there is no room for your logo... that must have caused ya some head scratchin'
> 
> Hey can you take a photo of around the neck? I would really like to see a close up of the non stained maple.. ? binding?


ahh, it fits OK up top there... I have used that headstock shape for a few other of my own guitars and its in the same place.

There is no binding... the maple neck is just clear lacquered. What part exactly do you want a close up on?

AJC


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

A shot of the lower bout.


----------



## Mike Potvin (Apr 30, 2009)

You do really nice work! How do you like working with the Beautylac?

Mike


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Mike Potvin said:


> You do really nice work! How do you like working with the Beautylac?
> 
> Mike


I have been using the product (its on version #3) since about 1995. Its a GREAT finish, it is the best catalyzed lacquer on the market - I think we have tried pretty much every other large manufacturer's similar product (some call it a conversion varnish).

The lower bout is the body though... not the neck??

AJC


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

that's the best looking one i've seen you do man. The neck is beautifull with flame like that, choices of colors are all good. Shame there was not enough wood to do a matching headstock..would have been killer..

Greath work man


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Absolutley beautiful work kksjur


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

al3d said:


> that's the best looking one i've seen you do man. The neck is beautifull with flame like that, choices of colors are all good. Shame there was not enough wood to do a matching headstock..would have been killer..
> 
> Greath work man


Thanks a lot!

The headstock overlay is actually from the offcut of the body but the flame was from the outer edges and not as strong. Shows up nicer in real life though...

Why is it flamed maple generally looks better in real life than on a photo? Who knows?!

Anyhow I really appreciate the comments. Its fun to get to show more than one or two local guys what I am up to.

AJC


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

OH..i see the flame on the headstock now...don't ask why i did'nt notice it. ..


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Well,
Its done! When I got to work this morning, I decided to start wet sanding as I was the first one there.... Before you know it, the thing is assembled, wired up and ready to go!

I was just playing it now at home (lunch time)for a few minutes.. there is just one small issue with the 4th string sticking in the nut slot... a quick file swipe will fix that. Otherwise, she sings beautifully! The Fralins are great pickups, and the guitar sounds awesome through my Trinity Triwatt!

Back to work (real work this time)....

AJC


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

WOW, nothing else just a big WOW! You are a really talented builder! I'm freakin' jaleous! You are the one on my list for a SG build! 
I really love that color!
I hope you only have those AC guitars and no more big names in your setup!

Congrats!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Awesome, and I really like the headstock shape. :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

ok...question..i see you bolted on the neck!..any reason?..since you made it with a long thenon?....i tought it would be glued?..


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Man that's nice. The flame shows up pretty good in pictures - it must be stunning in person.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

gorgeous. kksjur

what else could be said?


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

:bow::bow::bow: WOW, That's a beauty A.J. As you may have guessed I have a soft spot for that style of guitar. Glad you posted this. It will get me off of my behind and into the workshop. I just have to finish up a couple of projects that I have on the go first. I'm thinking I might like to try an arch top, hollow bass. Maybe fretless. We'll see something else might strike me before I get started. I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Lowtones said:


> :bow::bow::bow: WOW, That's a beauty A.J. As you may have guessed I have a soft spot for that style of guitar. Glad you posted this. It will get me off of my behind and into the workshop. I just have to finish up a couple of projects that I have on the go first. I'm thinking I might like to try an arch top, hollow bass. Maybe fretless. We'll see something else might strike me before I get started. I'm open to suggestions.


You could always post a couple of pics of one of those projects. :smile:


----------



## twoonie2 (Jan 19, 2008)

Looks sweet!!! Great job!!!sdsre


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

davetcan said:


> You could always post a couple of pics of one of those projects. :smile:


I don't think that you really want to see it ,as is, at this moment. Besides I've become more of a finished product picture type of guy. But if you really must see it, you know the address. lol


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

al3d said:


> ok...question..i see you bolted on the neck!..any reason?..since you made it with a long thenon?....i tought it would be glued?..


That style of neck joint can be either glued in or bolted on.

The guy its for wanted a bolt on... so thats what I did!

Benefits of a bolt on are easier to finish, easier to change something later on if you dont like the neck. Advantage of a set neck is really just the lack of a plate/screws... I like both ways of attaching necks.

The PRS style lends itself to either way. This was more or less my copy of a CE, which is a bolt on maple neck.

AJC


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Lowtones said:


> :bow::bow::bow: WOW, That's a beauty A.J. As you may have guessed I have a soft spot for that style of guitar. Glad you posted this. It will get me off of my behind and into the workshop. I just have to finish up a couple of projects that I have on the go first. I'm thinking I might like to try an arch top, hollow bass. Maybe fretless. We'll see something else might strike me before I get started. I'm open to suggestions.


Thanks - you know its stillnot as nice as yours though  I did spend more time on the finishing and it is probably one of my best yet... tried not to rush. 

I had a band rehersal tonight... decided to take it to practice. I played it for a few hours, and thelead guitarist in the band played it for about an hour. if the guy I made it for decides not to take it, the lead player said its his...

I still wouldnt mind keeping her myself. Its got a super fat tone, and the coil spits sound great too! These Fralins have been in two other guitars and they sound best so far in this one.

The trem stays in tune pretty good now also, I just filed the slots a wee bit more.

AJC


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

SEXY!

Do want.


----------



## hewie (Jan 31, 2009)

Absolutely STUNNING! :bow:


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

ajcoholic said:


> That style of neck joint can be either glued in or bolted on.
> 
> The guy its for wanted a bolt on... so thats what I did!
> 
> ...



AH..ok..so it's a question of Choice.....we learn every day.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

al3d said:


> AH..ok..so it's a question of Choice.....we learn every day.


You can move the neck and get a vibrato with a bolt on neck that you can't get with a glued neck (with out holding on to the body).


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2009)

AMAZING! Really, that is just something else. Your ability to look at a piece of wood and turn it into something so inspiring is really...well, inspiring. I'm drooling on my keyboard here.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Well, thanks... but really - building a guitar is not "amazing" - its pretty much just traditional basic woodworking skills.

I love woodworking (well I guess thats why its my career) and being able to make guitars is just a great melding of my love for woodworking, and my love for playing guitar.

I was just talking to my dad (who started me on this path early in life - I have said it before but when I was 15 I wanted a Tele' and he wouldnt buy me one, but said if I would try making one he would buy me the parts. That was in the mid 1980's ... lots of guitars built since then.

ANyhow, its a sickness - I am already thinking of the next two... although they will be for me, not for someone else 

AJC


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

iaresee said:


> AMAZING! Really, that is just something else. Your ability to look at a piece of wood and turn it into something so inspiring is really...well, inspiring. I'm drooling on my keyboard here.


Dude.... your amazing me on another thread..... you understand how to make electrons shimmer .. just as important... 9kkhhd


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

ajcoholic said:


> ANyhow, its a sickness - I am already thinking of the next two... _although they will be for me, not for someone else [/I]
> AJC_


_


Do you know how many times I've said that? LOL Everytime I get one close to finished somebody want's to buy it. So I sell it to them. I still have the kit guitar that was my first build and at long last I have a Tele thinline that nobody has seen. I kept it quite plain, that way anybody who saw it in the shop alongside the quilted and flamed guitars wouldn't give it a second look. BTW from your other comment, I think that looks every bit as nice as anything I've ever put together and a lot better than some of them._


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Lowtones said:


> Do you know how many times I've said that? LOL Everytime I get one close to finished somebody want's to buy it.


Yeah, I usually get a number of people asking if I build guitars for sale/is that one for sale... but when I tell them how much I never hear back:smile:

Some people think, for some strange reason, that just because you can make a guitar from scratch (with top shelf pickups, bridge & tuners, etc no less) you should also be expected to sell it for less than the parts cost you..kqoct I generally get offers like $500 to $600 and then I explain it cost me $700 to $1000 just for the parts, never mind any labour... and never hear back from them.

There isnt much of a market in Northern Ontario that I am aware of for custom guitars... but I have made 3 or 4 for local players who gig a lot with them. I dont care if I ever sell any of them... but I hate to think how many guitars I will have in another 10 to 20 years the way things are going...

AJC


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

YJMUJRSRV said:


> Because I know what comes next - they think I can build them a guitar for $500.



How about $600 ? ? :smile:


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

bagpipe said:


> How about $600 ? ? :smile:


I can build you a guitar for $600 - but you'll have to supply your own pickups, tuners, nut, bridge, pots, switches, output jack... and maybe do a little sanding and so forth as well kkjuw

Its all good though. I know there are so many lower priced guitars that are decent enough...

Its no different that someone asking me to price a dining tabel and chair set, all custom made from scratch from good, soid wood like Maple or Cherry, etc and wonder why I cant make ot for the same price that Leon's is selling an imported-from-Malaysia set for (that the chairs fall apart in 4 months time)...

There is a market for everything - you just have to find the right people.

But there is SUCH a huge difference in custom making something (anything really) by hand, or having it done ina huge factory mainly mechanized and with little attention to detail. Attention to detail is always the time consuming part! Thats why stuff like cutting nuts/fretwork/rolled edges/setups are lacking in lower priced guitars... that stuff is labour intensive and can't be done by an average CNC machine.

AJC


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I personally would buy a guitar without hardware, and supply the hardware myself, to keep costs down.

I like it when the factory stuff has good attention to detail .

I also look forward to doing business with Andrew again when funds allow


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I have built them for $300 but that doesn't include any wood or overhead, finish nor 


*Time *


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> I have built them for $300 but that doesn't include any wood or overhead, finish nor
> 
> 
> *Time *


wood in most cases is the cheapest component unless you buy a $300 figured top, etc.

I know you can buy cheaper hardware and pickups for say, $50 a set, rather than a boutique set for $300 (the TV JOnes powertrons I just ordered for instance cost about $350 C with shipping and tax) but I always think... why skrimp on hardware when you are taking the time and effort to build a higher end custom guitar?

I guess its not necessary, but I still liek to buy the best components I can get for my stuff.

AJC


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Budda said:


> I personally would buy a guitar without hardware, and supply the hardware myself, to keep costs down.
> 
> I like it when the factory stuff has good attention to detail .
> 
> I also look forward to doing business with Andrew again when funds allow


But thats not going to keep costs down - whats the difference if I buy the pickups and hardware for $800 or sell you the guitar for that much less and you have to source it out and install it yourself? I NEVER mark up that stuff - all I make $$ on is my time.

But certainly, I would do the woodwork, and leave the rest to the buyer. But then you are also not getting the final setup and adjustment, etc. Thats a big part of a custom to me... I like to deliver the guitar ready to play. Not everyone has the knack to install hardware, get the guitar intonated and set up, etc. Then people might think its the builder's fault? Maybe...

AJC


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

People don't realize the economy of scale. The first one is always the most expensive. Put it into production at 1000 units/day though, and the unit price goes way down. But then, you are not getting a handbuilt unit. It is the same weather you are talking guitars, cars, dining sets, etc.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

ajcoholic said:


> wood in most cases is the cheapest component unless you buy a $300 figured top, etc.
> 
> I know you can buy cheaper hardware and pickups for say, $50 a set, rather than a boutique set for $300 (the TV JOnes powertrons I just ordered for instance cost about $350 C with shipping and tax) but I always think... why skrimp on hardware when you are taking the time and effort to build a higher end custom guitar?
> 
> ...


I have only used Jon Moore's pickups but they are great value. PaulS has been helpful too with a stash of parts. I did use some Bezdez parts but find that some of the pots work but know that there are better. I also have mostly built Teles so the hardware requirements are minimal.

They also aren't high end custom guitars until you get some one to pay a high end prices.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> hardware requirements are minimal.
> 
> They also aren't high end custom guitars until you get some one to pay a high end prices.


That I dont entirely agree with... I make 99% of my guitars for me, and have no intention of selling them. I still consider them higher end custom instruments :smile:

AJC


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

ajcoholic said:


> That I dont entirely agree with... I make 99% of my guitars for me, and have no intention of selling them. I still consider them higher end custom instruments :smile:
> 
> AJC


hmmm I do think that we are in agreement because I do the same.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

ajcoholic said:


> But thats not going to keep costs down - whats the difference if I buy the pickups and hardware for $800 or sell you the guitar for that much less and you have to source it out and install it yourself?
> 
> AJC


I don't know how many people here have friends who work in stores or can get some nice deals, but I think I could manage to source out the hardware for an LP build for closer to $300-$400. What would most likely be new on that guitar would be the nut, and the pots lol. Used pickups, bridge, tuners, input assembly.. hehe.

That said, I ain't skipping on my next build (but I have to keep it reasonable too) - no flame maple neck here lol (figured is cool though!)


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Budda said:


> I don't know how many people here have friends who work in stores or can get some nice deals, but I think I could manage to source out the hardware for an LP build for closer to $300-$400. What would most likely be new on that guitar would be the nut, and the pots lol. Used pickups, bridge, tuners, input assembly.. hehe.
> 
> That said, I ain't skipping on my next build (but I have to keep it reasonable too) - no flame maple neck here lol (figured is cool though!)


Just to give you an idea (or others who maybe arent aware) here are some prices for the blue LP guitar I built for you... these are what I paid for them, nothing inflated:

Seymour DUncan JB and 59' pickups - $240 C taxes in
Gotoh aluminum stoptail and LP style bridge - $70 C taxes in
schaller full size tuners - $70 C taxes in
pickup rings - $12 C
fretwire - $ 14 C
tusq nut - $8 C
truss rod cover - $5
jackplate - $10
knobs and indicators - $25
three way switch (switchcraft) - $15
pots - $20
strap buttons - $6
truss rod - $22
tortise cover plate materials - $10
MOP LP style inlays - $52
Misc screws - $5
fretboard - $25

So you are looking at approx $600 with some shipping...just for the hardware, electronics and inlays.

Add $20 for finish materials, and at least $50 for the 1 pc honduran body bankand $40 for the top blank. $100 for the case, and you are at $800 before any labour is done.

Add about 30 hours of labour at even $25/hr and you have yourself a $1500 to $1600 guitar.

I cant run my shop for $25/hr... my shop rate is between $50 and $60 and hour - _$25/hr doesnt even pay for my overhead, never mind me putting any money in my pocket!_

Thats why, when people say "oh you should make guitars for a living" I say "I'll stick to making furniture..." at least I can make a living doing that :smile:

I enjoy discussing this stuff - its fun to chat about guitars and what goes into making them, etc. I would never, EVER have illusions of becoming anything more than a hobby builder. That way I can make a few guitars, play them, if someone wants to buy one - fine, sell it - and there is no pressure to get sales, and make a certain amount per guitar, etc. I think being a luthier would be a stressful business for sure!

AJC


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

ajcoholic said:


> I enjoy discussing this stuff - its fun to chat about guitars and what goes into making them, etc. I would never, EVER have illusions of becoming anything more than a hobby builder. That way I can make a few guitars, play them, if someone wants to buy one - fine, sell it - and there is no pressure to get sales, and make a certain amount per guitar, etc. I think being a luthier would be a stressful business for sure!
> 
> AJC


You don't mention that fact that you would be trying to get money from broke artist types :smile:


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I figured it was about a $1600 build, nice to know I wasn't too far off! On a reduced rate though, haha.

Hopefully that info is helpful to anyone considering a custom build and wondering why it's $2K.

Out of curiosity, would you normally charge that $50/hr rate for a consignment build (found that word I wanted! haha)


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

It's a great (pay for itself hobby) Making guitars has paid for almost everything in my shop. I just assume it's going to cost me between $600 & $800 per guitar for materials depending on the hardware. I costed one for one fellow and the price of materials for what he wanted was almost $1300. Unfortunately his budget was around half of that for a completed guitar. Needless to say but I don't think he found what he was looking for. I also think that making guitars will make a great retirement income supplement. After all, if all you have is time and a workshop, then supplementing a pension by doing what you like is a good thing. I would have to make and sell two guitars a week to make a comparable living. I think the answer is to make such wonderful instruments that you can charge serious money and make more income by making less guitars.( not exactly in my immediate future) I know of a fellow in Alberta ( A close friend of my Brothers) who makes violins, violas & cellos . He has a world wide market and gets between $20K and $30K for a violin. And I understand he has quite a back log of orders. Now that's the way to do it.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Budda said:


> I figured it was about a $1600 build, nice to know I wasn't too far off! On a reduced rate though, haha.
> 
> Hopefully that info is helpful to anyone considering a custom build and wondering why it's $2K.
> 
> Out of curiosity, would you normally charge that $50/hr rate for a consignment build (found that word I wanted! haha)


Justin,
I would have a VERY hard time making anywhere near my shop rate making guitars. I think, for the time being anyway, I would rather work with the person to figure out a cost before hand. Becuase I enjoy it, and do it as a hobby, I dont mind making less than my shop rate. But then, I do it mainly after hours, on weekends, etc. I dont generally take time frommy regular work day to work on guitars.

Lowtones - I think if I had to make two guitars a week (I bet I could, though, if I actually set up properly with fixtures, jigs and stuff rather than hand building each one) I bet the shine would wear off quickly for me. In my business, I rarely do the same thing twice. I mean, its all woodworking, but I dont build the same thing evewry day. I really enjoy the variety and so forth. For me, guitars will always be a hobby thing, I am pretty sure about that...

I still have a hard time parting with them also... want to keep all of them!

AJC


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Good to know! Cheers


----------

